
Gatwick drone police say 'there may never have been a drone at all' - joe_the_user
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/gatwick-drone-police-say-there-13772183
======
RealityVoid
Well, this is an interesting turn of events. I did consider this a possibility
of mass hysteria. It might not have been, but the fact that the police
considers this a possibility does impact the scales a bit in my view.

I am a bit surprised though because if 67 people reported these sighings,
_something_ had to be there that prompted them.

------
hayd
This is gross incompetence (in either case: the drone existing or not),
multiple people here should be stepping down or be fired. What an
embarrassment to Gatwick, to Sussex, and to the UK.

Prediction: no one will be fired.

~~~
jaclaz
From what I can gather, reading this and the linked to article:

[https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/gatwick-drone-boss-
man...](https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/gatwick-drone-boss-man-
arrested-13771951)

The arrested guy _once_ possessed a drone (that he sold a few months ago).

He and his wife were arrested (and their house raided) seemingly only based on
a tip-off:

>Mr Tingley said the arrests made on Friday night were as a result of a tip-
off from a member of the public.

>"I'm completely satisfied the arrests were lawful, bearing in mind the burden
of proof and likely suspicion at the time of arrest," he said.

It seems to me a lot like a case of (possibly mass-hysteria originated) UK
"swatting" (hopefully without an actual SWAT team breaking in).

------
striking
GDPR compliant: [http://archive.is/6tSgg](http://archive.is/6tSgg)

------
joe_the_user
Seems relevant to the drone discussions here

